# What do you think of my mini nubian?



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

Im new to goats and I just think my mini nubian doeling is beau-ti-ful, haha, and am wondering if you think she has show potential? I think there are diffinatly more mini nubians in my future anyways, those sweet faces and loong ears stole my heart. I had to show her off, we think she is the greatest here.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

She is a pretty little goat. I can't help, I have never shown.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Aww her coloring is awesome to me. Nice looking lil Go-tee


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

onder: I think you should cut yer losses and jus bring her to me now right now! Horrible horrible lil goatie she looks to be. :haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hahaha SFG!


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

I love her, she is too sweet and her colors are beautiful, I bet she will make amazing babies maybe If bred with anouther true moonspot, anybody know anything about conformation? I know it too early but I was thinking of showing her, she's such a dainty lady on the leash. Lol, Sfgwife


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lnegoatobsessed said:


> I love her, she is too sweet and her colors are beautiful, I bet she will make amazing babies maybe If bred with anouther true moonspot, anybody know anything about conformation? I know it too early but I was thinking of showing her, she's such a dainty lady on the leash. Lol, Sfgwife


I will take one for the team if necessary..... :run:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

With the pictures you posted we can only judge cuteness. She's definitely a 10 on the cuteness scale! 

To judge her for conformation, you'll need to stand her on level ground and "set her up" with her hocks lined up with her pin bones and her up. We'd need photos from the side - and not at an angle. A good photo of her from the front and back will help too. Get down on her level to take those as well. ie. It's usually a 2 person job.


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> With the pictures you posted we can only judge cuteness. She's definitely a 10 on the cuteness scale!
> 
> To judge her for conformation, you'll need to stand her on level ground and "set her up" with her hocks lined up with her pin bones and her up. We'd need photos from the side - and not at an angle. A good photo of her from the front and back will help too. Get down on her level to take those as well. ie. It's usually a 2 person job.


I tried but I was by myself maybe when my husband gets home he can help, although I still am lacking on some goat knowledge, where would I locate these pin bones, anyways here's some better ones but I doubt they are what you are looking for, she didn't understand what was going on and I'm not sure how to set her up? I've looked at other conformation pics but am unsure what is being looked at or how easy they make this pose look to be to make a goat stand this way AND stay still. Maybe it's gotten by having her head up and front legs beside each other as well as back? I'll try again later when I have help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Kids are super hard to set up properly. They are SO WIGGLY! From those photos I can see a nice, dairy looking doeling. She's long bodied and angular with a lovely set to her rear legs. (I am a sucker for good rear leg angulation!). She could use some improvement on the topline and is lacking in brisket.

Of course, if we can get her set up "just so" the negatives might be mitigated. She will also change ALOT as she grows. Goats go through awkward stages just like teenagers do. Overall, I think she's a lovely doe and definitely worth trying to show. Are there MDGA shows near you?


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Kids are super hard to set up properly. They are SO WIGGLY! From those photos I can see a nice, dairy looking doeling. She's long bodied and angular with a lovely set to her rear legs. (I am a sucker for good rear leg angulation!). She could use some improvement on the topline and is lacking in brisket.
> 
> Of course, if we can get her set up "just so" the negatives might be mitigated. She will also change ALOT as she grows. Goats go through awkward stages just like teenagers do. Overall, I think she's a lovely doe and definitely worth trying to show. Are there MDGA shows near you?


Thank you, I'm in in North Carolina and have heard of shows in Winston NC and in surrounding states. I should look more closely into thAt. She is SO wiggley and her agenda(eating hair and playing) was different from mine(taking decent pictures) she was like why do you keep moving my legs and holding my head up, I want to munch on your hair. Lol. I would love to learn to set her up correctly if you have any pointers. I'm sure she will change, I know it's much to early but wanted to inquire anyways. Thanks


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lnegoatobsessed said:


> Thank you, I'm in in North Carolina and have heard of shows in Winston NC and in surrounding states. I should look more closely into thAt. She is SO wiggley and her agenda(eating hair and playing) was different from mine(taking decent pictures) she was like why do you keep moving my legs and holding my head up, I want to munch on your hair. Lol. I would love to learn to set her up correctly if you have any pointers. I'm sure she will change, I know it's much to early but wanted to inquire anyways. Thanks


Seee.... i could even come get her from ya! We are in mebane and son the old lives in belews creek..they even come for sunday dinner most weeks.. Hahhaahha.


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Seee.... i could even come get her from ya! We are in mebane and son the old lives in belews creek..they even come for sunday dinner most weeks.. Hahhaahha.


Not far at all, my husband used to work at power plant in belews Creek, what kind of goats do you keep?where do you get your goat mineral, southern states? Besides that all i can find is manna pro which I had no idea is lacking iodine, would like to get sweetlix but shipping on it is crazy.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lnegoatobsessed said:


> Not far at all, my husband used to work at power plant in belews Creek, what kind of goats do you keep?where do you get your goat mineral, southern states? Besides that all i can find is manna pro which I had no idea is lacking iodine, would like to get sweetlix but shipping on it is crazy.


We have a nd and her kid, two mysteries we got cause the nd needed friends... the doe has nd in her and the wether looks like he has boer in him but we dunno and a mini nub doe. Hubby wants to find kikos for meat. Hopefully this fall or next spring. Yea we get cattle mineral at southern states for them. It has more of the stuff they need than the goat block plus the block is hard for them to lick and get anything out of. A localish breeder told me this trick and i may have also read it here as well. The goats eat it pretty well which is good. I started with a block and a sweet lick kind of block from tsc that comes in a bucket and they wouldnt touch either.


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> We have a nd and her kid, two mysteries we got cause the nd needed friends... the doe has nd in her and the wether looks like he has boer in him but we dunno and a mini nub doe. Hubby wants to find kikos for meat. Hopefully this fall or next spring. Yea we get cattle mineral at southern states for them. It has more of the stuff they need than the goat block plus the block is hard for them to lick and get anything out of. A localish breeder told me this trick and i may have also read it here as well. The goats eat it pretty well which is good. I started with a block and a sweet lick kind of block from tsc that comes in a bucket and they wouldnt touch either.


Thanks, so the cattle mineral from southern states, it is loose right?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lnegoatobsessed said:


> Thanks, so the cattle mineral from southern states, it is loose right?


Yep. In a fifty lb bag.


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Your not the only one who has a problem stacking kids. My kids (goats) are just learning to stand nicely after three weeks of working with them!


----------

